
How I Got My First 100 Users - peterburkimsher
https://medium.com/@r_kierzkowski/how-i-got-my-first-100-users-bd38abd8b5cf
======
peterburkimsher
Does posting on Medium make a big difference?

I wrote a blog about my struggles to learn Chinese, and it's self-hosted.

[https://pingtype.github.io/docs/blog.html](https://pingtype.github.io/docs/blog.html)

Also, where else should I tell people about the blog? As Roman says, posting
around Facebook groups and buying ads didn't help him. I put so much effort
into building a program, but now I don't know how to do the marketing, it
feels futile. I'll give my code away for free, I just wish I knew how to tell
people that it exists so it's not useless!

~~~
k__
Some blogging platforms are less generic than Medium and if you write for
their audience it can make a difference.

Some even do a bit of marketing for you.

I write posts about software development so I started blogging on dev.to

I think if I just blogged on my own server and threw it out on Twitter every
now and then I wouldn't get too much people reading it.

